# ball and chain



## sweaty teddy (Nov 13, 2012)

anyone ever hear of it. Its a sexual suplement that some of the guys where I work are raving about.

better than viarga.


----------



## gbrad (Jul 20, 2010)

I thought ball and chain was a reference to being married. You know, being tied down, stuck, lacking freedom.


----------

